# Inter -Kultur Haus Интернациональный Дом Творчества > Online конкурсы форума и МОД ИНКУ >  Внимание! Конкурс! (Ноябрь 2009 года.)

## Худсовет

Приглашаем Вас принять участие в Конкурсе!

"Романтика"

*Правила проведения конкурса:*
1. Конкурс проводятся администрацией форума.
2. Принять участие в конкурсе может любой зарегистрированный пользователь форума.
3. Работа должна строго соответствовать условиям конкурса.
4. Каждый автор может предоставить не более трех вариантов.
5. Модераторы оставляют за собой право удалять работы, не соответствующие правилам и условиям конкурса без предварительного уведомления.
6. При выполнении работы необходимо соблюдать рамки приличия, эстетической и художественной допустимости.
7. Работы будут оцениваться конкурсным жюри на закрытом заседании Худсовета.


*Правила публикации конкурсных работ:*
Готовые работы публикуются в теме в виде изображения размером 800Х600 и сопутствующей ссылки на изображение в полном объеме.


*Условия конкурса:*
1. Исходная фотография не должна подвергаться тотальному искажению, изменению масштаба.
2. Возможно изменение фона, применение специальных техник, добавление элементов одежды, макияжа, бижутерии, аксессуаров, "романтических" элементов.
3. Не допускается «перенос на другое тело» в любых проявлениях.



*Задание:*
Ретушируйте фото, исправьте «неровности», а потом обработайте его в Романтическом стиле. Можно использовать любой из двух предоставленных ниже исходников, либо оба, по желанию.

[IMG]http://*********ru/897598m.jpg[/IMG]
Прямая ссылка на изображение:
http://*********ru/897598.jpg 
(Размер: 2.25 Мбайт, 3504x2336 точек.)


[IMG]http://*********ru/883262m.jpg[/IMG]
Прямая ссылка на изображение:
http://*********ru/883262.jpg
(Размер: 1.68 Мбайт, 3504x2336 точек.)


P.S. Согласие девушки на обработку Изображений получено.

----------


## kuku

Фото хорошее :Ok:  :Ok: ,лицо знакомое :flower:  :Oj: 
Ограничения слишком большие:frown:,хватило бы в рамках эстетики. :Aga: 
У каждого же полёт фантазии:rolleyes:, а ту не успел взлететь и крылья приходится снимать:frown:

----------


## Худсовет

> полёт фантазии


Полеты - вне Конкурса. Остальное - в рамках Условий и Правил.:smile:

----------


## oilf

[IMG]http://*********ru/875126.jpg[/IMG]

http://s50.radikal.ru/i127/0911/b2/74f81205e4c2.jpg

----------


## Tasha1979

А до которго числа/месяца/года можно работы выставлять?

----------


## galchonka

[IMG]http://*********ru/852598.jpg[/IMG]

http://*********ru/862792.jpg

----------


## Ольвия

Для конкурса нужно использовать только данные фото?????

----------


## Mazaykina

> Фото хорошее,лицо знакомое


Уж тебе ли не знать, Кукушечкин? :wink: 
*Худсовет*,
Спасибо за активное начинание. Я знаю, что у нас на форуме  много мастеров своего дела, но они разбросаны по разным разделам и хочется всех собрать вместе. Надеюсь, конкурсные задания объединят талантливых фотоШоперов! Призы будет вручать  сама модель за работу, которая понравится ЕЙ больше всего и отдельно приз от НЕПРЕДВЗЯТОГО жюри. 
Для первого задания я предложила эту девушку для модели, чтоб вы могли ей доказать, что в ее образе есть красота и что она очень даже симпатичная.

----------


## Kliakca

1) *Худсовет*, - не мешало бы представиться для начала.
2) Кто входит в состав(кроме Векоса и Мазайкиной) и кем был отобран?
3) Сроки конкурса?
4) Чем стимулируете конкурсантов?
5) Ну и всё остальное не мешало осветить конкурсантам...


Можно я, как "гостья конкурса", для поддержки темы, выложу парочку "Тяп-ляп" на скорую руку??? :rolleyes: :biggrin:

[IMG]http://*********ru/926091.jpg[/IMG]
http://*********org/20363.jpg


[IMG]http://*********ru/934283.jpg[/IMG]
http://*********org/30603.jpg

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

[IMG]http://*********org/24448.jpg[/IMG]

http://*********org/24448.jpg

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

[IMG]http://*********org/29572.jpg[/IMG]

http://*********org/29572.jpg

----------


## Mazaykina

Ойййй, КАК ВСЕ КРАСИИИВО!!!!  :Oj: 



> Кто входит в состав(кроме Векоса и Мазайкиной)


Нет, Настюш, я не смогу быть объективной, во-первых, потому что в конкретной ситуации субъективна :wink::biggrin:, а во-вторых- я не спец в фотоШопе. Поэтому, приглашу человека АВТОРИТЕТНОГО и НЕЗАВИСИМОГО! Который, если захотите не только критически оценит работы, но и даст дельные советы для совершенствования.

----------


## kuku

> Уж тебе ли не знать, Кукушечкин?


Молодой Барышне :Vah:  :Oj:  :flower:  привет :Aga:  и меньшe сладостей на ночь:biggrin::biggrin:

Размер: 280 кбайт, 800x533 точек.
[IMG]http://*********org/24454.jpg[/IMG]



Размер: 3.01 Мбайт, 3504x2336 точек.

http://*********org/30598.jpg

----------


## Kliakca

РОМАНТИК-ШОУ
Т.Марина, привет лапушке.:biggrin: :flower: 



[IMG]http://*********org/64409.jpg[/IMG]

http://*********org/59289.jpg

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> а про правило забыли???
> 
> 	Цитата:
> 
> 
> 
> 					Сообщение от Худсовет
> 
> 
> ...



А мне казалось, что масштаб и размер это разные вещи....:smile: Наверное, что-то недопоминаю. Я ведь только учусь....:smile: Да и не ради конкурса, понимаю, что в нём место специалистам. Просто девочка красивая и захотелось образы придать так, как себе представила....:smile:

----------


## Гвиола

> в ее образе есть красота и что она очень даже симпатичная.


а что эта красавица сомневается??? А почему у неё глаза Маришки Зайкиной?

----------


## Skadi

Очень понравились вот эти работы:

[IMG]http://*********org/48028.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/47004.jpg[/IMG]

Почему? сохранена естественность и ощущается романтика, причём, ненавязчиво  :flower:

----------


## Mazaykina

> Просто девочка красивая и захотелось образы придать так, как себе представила....


Ириша, и у тебя это получилось! МНЕ ОЧЕНЬ понравилось!  :Ok: 

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
Да мне все работы очень понравились !!!

----------


## Skadi

> как себе представила....


Я влюбилась в образ "в листьях" :rolleyes:

----------


## Mazaykina

> А почему у неё глаза Маришки Зайкиной?


:biggrin: нуууу, вот так получилось... :biggrin:

*Добавлено через 20 секунд*
Хотя, цвет не мой, а папин.

----------


## kuku

> Хотя, цвет не мой, а папин.


:eek::eek::eek:Машина чья ???:biggrin::biggrin:

[IMG]http://*********org/36754.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Худсовет

> Машина чья ???


Это - "полет фантазии". То есть вне конкурса.:smile:

----------


## Худсовет

> А до которго числа/месяца/года можно работы выставлять?


Ограничим прием работ. 
Для первого ноябрьского конкурса ставим ограничение до 24-00 (по Москве) *15 ноября* 2009 года. Срок достаточный.



> Для конкурса нужно использовать только данные фото?????


Для этого конкурса - только данные фото.  :Aga: 



> 1) Худсовет, - не мешало бы представиться для начала.
> 2) Кто входит в состав(кроме Векоса и Мазайкиной) и кем был отобран?
> 3) Сроки конкурса?
> 4) Чем стимулируете конкурсантов?
> 5) Ну и всё остальное не мешало осветить конкурсантам...


1) Представляюсь - Худсовет.
2) Вхожу в Состав. Состав в меня не входит.
3) Сроки указаны.
4) Призы указаны. От себя добавлю Медаль "Мастер фотошопа III степени" Победителю и соответствующие поощрения для Номинантов.
5) Укажите подробнее - что является остальным?

----------


## Kliakca

> А почему у неё глаза Маришки Зайкиной?


А чьи у неё должны быть???:eek: Нука, нука, это уже интереснее... :Vah: 
Сравним глазки мамы и дочи...: Ой, похожиииии :Vah: 
...

----------


## Ledi

> 1) Представляюсь - Худсовет.


Как говорил Серёга Рыжий - "А лицо / или лица/ ваше где?"

----------


## Mazaykina

> Сравним глазки мамы и дочи.


Ой, какая прелесть!!

----------


## overload

А я конкурсить не умею, в рамки вечно не укладываюсь...
Но вот так вот эту девочку увидел:



Во всяком случае, улыбка - похожа...

----------


## sadchi

:flower: 
[IMG]http://*********org/31664.jpg[/IMG]
 :flower: 
http://*********org/30640.jpg

----------


## Skadi

*sadchi*,
Олечка, ждала твоей работы - дождалась! Как красиво! :smile: :flower:

----------


## janet

[IMG]http://*********org/41946.jpg[/IMG]
http://*********ru/980158.jpg

----------


## Рыжая Скво

> Но вот так вот эту девочку увидел:


КЛАСС!!!!!!! Мне тоже показалось, что могло бы быть... а оно уже и есть...:biggrin: :Ok:

----------


## Рыжая Скво

> ... я предложила эту девушку для модели, чтоб вы могли ей доказать, что в ее образе есть красота и что она очень даже симпатичная.


  Этой, восточной красавице?  Всегда восхищалась такого типа красотой - эти девочки, как цветочки - в детстве незаметны, даже дурнушки, ко сравнению со своими курносыми голубоглазыми подружками... а в юности - это такие обворожительные красавицы!!!!! И с годами этот типаж все ярче и ярче!!!  Хорошо бы найти правильный стиль в одежде + здоровые волосы (Мариш, пусть не красит!!! химией по крайней мере!) + здоровая кожа - и все! Шеи сворачивают и мальчики и девочки!!!! :Aga:  :Ok:  :Oj: 

 Не знаю как на конкурс и на конкурс ли.... захотелось с фото поработать, а уж как я вижу эту девушку....... История одной фотографии.....


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/rijiaskvo/view/224079/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/rijiaskvo/view/224080/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/rijiaskvo/view/224082/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/rijiaskvo/view/224081/

На яндексе у меня они лежат в болшом размере :wink:

----------


## kuku

> Мариш, пусть не красит!!! химией по крайней мере!)


Ну вы даёте !!:biggrin:!Сами красились,а ей низья,ну тохда мы покрасим:biggrin:


Если нажать на фото:eek:
Размер: 2.40 Мбайт, 3504x2336 точек.Пихеля все ещё на месте:biggrin:
[IMG]http://*********ru/891503.jpg[/IMG]



Размер: 395 кбайт, 981 x 988 точек.


[IMG]http://*********ru/855662m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Рыжая Скво

> Сами красились,а ей низья...


Тока с твоей помощью! :biggrin: :Ok: 

У меня у старшей русая грива была... и волос до попы - подрезала, блондинила, подрезала, блондинила..... 
пять лет подряд.... с восемнадцати :Aga:  Нынче взрослая, красивая и УМНАЯ! на прошлой неделе решила завязать с этим делом -
волос устал, болеет..... Краситься будем, когда седину прятать придется...
А еще есть ХНы разные :wink: :Aga:

----------


## Худсовет

Итак, на 1-й Ноябрьский Конкурс уже поступили Работы.
Ещё раз обращаю внимание Конкурсантов:



> Готовые работы публикуются в теме в виде изображения размером 800Х600 и сопутствующей ссылки на изображение в полном объеме.


Ждем новых Работ и отзывы на опубликованные.:smile:

----------


## Димитрий

[IMG]http://*********ru/957843.jpg[/IMG]

http://*********ru/957843.jpg

----------


## мусяня

ВАУ!!!!Я в восторге!!!!Всем удачи! :Ok:

----------


## oilf

Я тут решила еще один вариант сделать...:wink:
[IMG]http://*********ru/924073.jpg[/IMG]

http://*********ru/924073.jpg

----------


## Димитрий

Andy Warhol мимо проходил :biggrin:

[IMG]http://*********ru/932266.jpg[/IMG]

http://*********ru/932266.jpg

----------


## janet

[IMG]http://*********ru/926143.jpg[/IMG]
http://*********ru/959665.jpg

----------


## Kliakca

Димуль, интересный подход с буквами!!! :Ok: 
Надо взять на вооружение...

----------


## Mazaykina

Такие все работы замечательные!!!! Ребята, спасибо большое!!!

----------


## Ольга Oskar

я всегда за естественность в обработке фото!!! родинки это достоинство и их не стоит закрашивать!!! ну это я так считаю :biggrin: вот что получилось у меня!!!
[IMG]http://*********ru/969197.jpg[/IMG]

р.s. не знаю как залить фото, чтоб сохранился исходный формат
поэтому вот так http://files.mail.ru/QPRY9J




> Полный на http://*********ru:
> http://*********ru/967149.jpg
> PAN...

----------


## Димитрий

> Димуль, интересный подход с буквами!!!


Спасибо!
 Если нарушил правило, тогда вне конкурса. Главное правило, по-моему- не навреди.:wink:

----------


## Рыжая Скво

> Если нарушил правило, тогда вне конкурса.


Верни размер в исходный..... или пообещай его предоставить... и все кажется :wink::biggrin:

----------


## Димитрий

> Верни размер в исходный


так 800Х600 размер же надо:wink:

----------


## Димитрий

определите животных :biggrin:

[IMG]http://*********ru/926159.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Kliakca

> так 800Х600 размер же надо


Нет,Димуль...



> Правила публикации конкурсных работ:
> Готовые работы публикуются в теме в виде изображения размером 800Х600* и сопутствующей ссылки на изображение в полном объеме*.Прямая ссылка на изображение:
> *(Размер: 3504x2336 точек.)*


*Вот так надо выкладывать.*

1) http://*********ru/940482.jpg

2)
[IMG]http://*********ru/933314.jpg[/IMG]

==========================================




> определите животных


Лошадь, чайка, удав, слон, лев, лебедь, панда, гремучая змея, кошка.:smile:

----------


## Худсовет

> так 800Х600 размер же надо


Не переживай.
На первый раз исправим.:smile:
Первый Конкурс - как первый Блин. Будем учитывать.

----------


## Mazaykina

> Первый Конкурс - как первый Блин.


Ну он хоть и первый блин, но ТОЧНО не комом!!! А очень даже вкуууусненький!  :Ok:

----------


## Kliakca

> Ну он хоть и первый блин, но ТОЧНО не комом!!!


Симпатичным комом...:biggrin:

----------


## Рыжая Скво

Продолжу... Процесс обучения определенным шагам в фотошопе дал такой результат :biggrin:


«01» на Яндекс.Фотках


«02» на Яндекс.Фотках

http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/3903/..._15654c85_orig


«3» на Яндекс.Фотках

----------


## Алла и Александр

[IMG]http://*********ru/979079.jpg[/IMG]


http://*********ru/960689.jpg

----------


## Skadi

*Алла и Александр*,
Аллочка!  :Ok:  :smile: :flower:

----------


## PAN

> Без вспышки...


[IMG]http://*********ru/941241.jpg[/IMG]

http://*********ru/927929.jpg

----------


## PAN

> Галактика...


[IMG]http://*********ru/919737.jpg[/IMG]

http://*********ru/925881.jpg

----------


## PAN

Ну не выдержала душа фото :Jopa: ера...:biggrin:

Марина, ты сама спровоцировала ситуацию... 
Осталось дочу научить печь хлеб и вышивать узоры на рубахах...  :Aga: 
Ну а стрелки...:rolleyes: Стрелки завсегда найдутся... :Aga: ...:biggrin:
(Тока не бей...:biggrin:)

[IMG]http://*********ru/924856.jpg[/IMG]

http://*********ru/975035.jpg

----------


## Skadi

*PAN*,
О!..вот эта оч. понравилась!

[IMG]http://*********ru/958653m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## janet

Пушистая фантазия.
http://*********ru/980158.jpg
Летняя сказка.
http://*********ru/959665.jpg

----------


## Худсовет

> Пушистая фантазия.
> http://*********ru/980158.jpg
> Летняя сказка.
> http://*********ru/959665.jpg


Изменения внесены.

----------


## Худсовет

*Прием конкурсных Работ закончен.*

Тема будет закрыта после подведения Итогов Конкурса:

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...02#post2499102

----------


## Kliakca

> Прием конкурсных Работ закончен.


Вот и замечательно!!!
Значит у меня есть шанс подарить т. Марине парочку работ, вне конкурса.

1) [IMG]http://*********ru/935095m.jpg[/IMG]
.
[IMG]http://*********ru/938167.jpg[/IMG]

2) [IMG]http://*********ru/933047m.jpg[/IMG]
.
[IMG]http://*********ru/925879.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Рыжая Скво

> Вот и замечательно!!!
> Значит у меня есть шанс подарить т. Марине парочку работ, вне конкурса.


Поддержу! :Aga:  :Ok: 
По мотивам работы PANa (а-ля вектор)


«По мотивам работы PANa» на Яндекс.Фотках

----------


## Рыжая Скво

*ОСНОВНАЯ ЗАДАЧА ВЫПОЛНЕНА: Всем понятно - девочка ХОРОША!!!!!!*

----------


## kuku

> вне конкурса.


вне конкурса ????:biggrin:

Sorry лимит в этой теме  исчерпан ( выложил в Пикасовке давны давно уже), а уши не успел вытянуть от души:biggrin:

Дернув за ухо увеличится Размер:biggrin:: 2.22 Мбайт, 3504x2336 точек.

[IMG]http://*********ru/930215.jpg[/IMG][/QUOTE]

----------


## Mazaykina

Ой, послеконкурсье такое КЛАСССНОЕ!!! Спасибо!!! 



> Ну не выдержала душа фотоера..


Супер!!!  :Ok:

----------


## koshka66

мои вы хорошие, как же мой глаз скучал по вашим работам, как же я скучала по вам!!!!! все молодцы, я вас люблю

----------


## Микаэль

А когда следующий конкурс? Я обязательно примы участие.

----------

